# Civil Engineer Jobs in Queensland/Brisbane



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am basically a civil enginner having 3 yrs past experience as site engineer and 4 yrs present experience as Quantity Surveyor. All the experience has been gained by working in the middle east. (Dubai, Qatar and presently Bahrain). I have applied for Australian Visa (as skilled Independent,Subclass 175). My skills assessment has been completed and i have been certified as a Civil Engineer. 

I would like to have guidance from people working in Australia in Civil Field as to which kind of Job is best suitable for me when I come there and what kind of preparation I need to do, if any, to be prepared to face interviews and work there.. I would appreciate if u can also give reference of any civil / company websites to look for the present requirement there and be prepared.

I would be extremely thankful for the above information.

Mohsin


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

Are they no Civil Engineer expats in Australia who can guide me on this......

PLzzz Help me.....


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Dear All,

Is any expat working as Civil Engineer or Quantity Surveyor in Australia...... If any one of you is registered in expat plz...msg back..i need some guidance regarding Civil prospects in australia....


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Mohsin

I'm an Aussie studying construction management (first year). There are loads of jobs available all over Australia for civil engineers, they are very highly in demand. The biggest demand is in civil construction projects, but there is also demand for QS's, project managers, and construction managers.

People prepared to work in remote mining areas are very well paid, this can be on a fly in fly out basis mainly from Perth or Brisbane.

I believe Ryder Levett Bucknall and Davis Langdon are the biggest QS firms in Australia. I'm sorry I can't tell you who are the big players in civil engineering.

I can tell you that in general Aussie employers want to know that you have skills in teamwork, leadership, problem solving and especially good communication skills, as well as technical knowledge.

Best of luck.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

It seems there are not many civil engineers are coming to this forum.
Well, I am planning to land Australia next year, my 175 visa is in progress...probably i ll get it within one to two months. My profession is in Planning and I will be landing in Brisbane too. Lets c how it works out. );


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

dunsford5678 said:


> Hi Mohsin
> 
> I'm an Aussie studying construction management (first year). There are loads of jobs available all over Australia for civil engineers, they are very highly in demand. The biggest demand is in civil construction projects, but there is also demand for QS's, project managers, and construction managers.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Do you have any idea about any demand for Construction Planning Jobs for Planning Engineers apart from Mining Sector.:ranger:


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

dunsford5678 said:


> Hi Mohsin
> 
> I'm an Aussie studying construction management (first year). There are loads of jobs available all over Australia for civil engineers, they are very highly in demand. The biggest demand is in civil construction projects, but there is also demand for QS's, project managers, and construction managers.
> 
> ...


Dear Dunsford,

Thankx for elevating my Spirits and boosting my energy...this has definitely given me hope that i can survive once I land in Australia in Future..... another question...can you guide me to any websites where I can browse through Civil Engineers requirements.... it would be og great help to me.....thankx in advance..

Mohsin


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Mohsin,
Check out seek.com, tht might help you to get appointment for job interviews b4 u land in ausiland.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> Dear Dunsford,
> 
> Thankx for elevating my Spirits and boosting my energy...this has definitely given me hope that i can survive once I land in Australia in Future..... another question...can you guide me to any websites where I can browse through Civil Engineers requirements.... it would be og great help to me.....thankx in advance..
> 
> Mohsin


Hi Mohsin

I'm not quite sure what you mean by Civil Engineer requirements: do you mean jobs available? Or skills required? If you've been assessed as a civil engineer then they must have felt that you had the required skills. For jobs as Banjarawan said you should visit SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au. Those sites have pretty much all advertised jobs in Australia, but of course not all jobs are advertised. You might like to join up as a member of the AIQS, the AIB and Engineers Australia for some networking, information and support.

For Banjarawan there are certainly planning jobs available, but not as many as there are for civil engineers, QS, project manager, contract administrator etc.

Aussie employers like to see evidence of your non-technical skills, things like that you coach the under 12's cricket team, you're the president of your local chess club, or do volunteer work for example. They are usually not particularly interested in your qualifications except to make sure you have them.

Best of luck


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

dunsford5678 said:


> Hi Mohsin
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by Civil Engineer requirements: do you mean jobs available? Or skills required? If you've been assessed as a civil engineer then they must have felt that you had the required skills. For jobs as Banjarawan said you should visit SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au. Those sites have pretty much all advertised jobs in Australia, but of course not all jobs are advertised. You might like to join up as a member of the AIQS, the AIB and Engineers Australia for some networking, information and support.
> 
> ...


Dear Dunsford,

What I actually meant by Civil Engineering jobs is that I have worked both as Site/Project Engineer for 2 years and working presently as Quantity Surveyor in Bahrain for the Past 4 years dealing with Valuations, Variations, subcontractor payments and certificate's, Claim entitlements....and soo..on...

So I would like look for Job Opportunities in both the fields as, I believe, I am confident in executing whatever job I get in any of the 2 fields.

But the only problem is that I dont have any QS related certified degree, as basically, I graduated as Civil Engineer. What do you suggest?

Also, Do you recommend joining the institutions u mentioned above like "AIQS, the AIB and Engineers Australia" ?

Mohsin


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> Dear Dunsford,
> 
> What I actually meant by Civil Engineering jobs is that I have worked both as Site/Project Engineer for 2 years and working presently as Quantity Surveyor in Bahrain for the Past 4 years dealing with Valuations, Variations, subcontractor payments and certificate's, Claim entitlements....and soo..on...
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure which is your best option, I suggest you apply for anything that sounds suitable in both QS and project engineer roles. A lot of people move around between different job types. I don't think you'll have any trouble finding work, which area would you prefer to work in? 

And yes, I think you should join all those organisations. You may perhaps not be eligible for the AIQS but I suggest you find out.

I'm only a first year student so I hope I don't give you any wrong information, but noone else in Australia had answered your question so I thought I'd do my best.


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi mohsin,

I'm due to fly out to Adelaide on a 457 visa in July. I've got 8years experience as a civil engineer. Defo have a look at seek.com and see who is recruiting, and apply directly to the company.

They will want to ask about ur experience aswell as look at ur qualifications. It's harder to get into Queensland though as they have a very specific civil engineering requirement there. 

There has been a lot of holding back in announcing big projects from the govt, but I believe it is all starting to kick off now, esp where there has been damage from the recent natural disasters so keep looking! From what i gathered at interviews, civil engineering companies have a lot of junior staff and are looking for people who can lead. That's what I'm going out for.

Good luck


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Dear Dunsford and Richie,

Thankx a ton to both of you,

I will start immediatly gathering information about the Job requirements through the websites u have told...and lets hope all of us settle into good jobs in near future..lets stay in touch and help and update eachother about any developments taking place over there...

All the Best

Mohsin


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

wowww....got 2 calls day b4 yesterday from ausiland asking about joining as a sr.planner....thts really gr8. i havn't landed yet but started getting calls....);


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> wowww....got 2 calls day b4 yesterday from ausiland asking about joining as a sr.planner....thts really gr8. i havn't landed yet but started getting calls....);


All the best dude....stay in touch....Keep posted of your developments....

Mohsin


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> wowww....got 2 calls day b4 yesterday from ausiland asking about joining as a sr.planner....thts really gr8. i havn't landed yet but started getting calls....);


Congratulations. There is a shortage of experienced construction professionals - should be no problem getting a job.


----------



## Ian Worthington (May 14, 2011)

Hello Biswaranjan,
which co. u r working in oman and whn u r really planning to go australia?

IGW


----------



## Richie_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Biswaranjan Behera said:


> wowww....got 2 calls day b4 yesterday from ausiland asking about joining as a sr.planner....thts really gr8. i havn't landed yet but started getting calls....);


All the best! Was it from applications via Seek or elsewhere?


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Richie_T said:


> All the best! Was it from applications via Seek or elsewhere?


Its from seek....


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Ian Worthington said:


> Hello Biswaranjan,
> which co. u r working in oman and whn u r really planning to go australia?
> 
> IGW


Just sent a PM to you, check tht out.:ranger:


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

dunsford5678 said:


> Congratulations. There is a shortage of experienced construction professionals - should be no problem getting a job.


No doubt!!! There r shortage of construction professionals but I really don't want to quit my line of profession which is construction planning including contracts to get into any construction profession.


----------



## asif_1245 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Skills Assessement and AnZSCO code*

Dear Sir;

I am Asif from india, i would like to immigrate to australia with Sub class 189 or 190 visa, in this regard as the first step for immigration is the skills assessment from Assessing Body in Australia, i unable to understand the Skills Assessing Body as well as the ANZSCO code for my profession in australia which can assess my Qualification, skills and experince.


My skills and education is as follows.

1. Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering from India - Full time 4 years

2. Profession : Project Planner / Scheduler.

3. Area : Project Management/Construction Management.

4. Industry: Engineering

5.Category: Building & Construction ›› Planning

6. Present Designation : Project planner/scheduling Manager

7. Earlier Designation's : Planning Manager and Planning Engineer

8. Directly reporting To : Project Manager.

9. No of Subordinates/Managers who report to me: None i dont have any managers/Suboridnates who reports to me

10. Total number of years experience : more than 5 years

11. Total number of years experince as Manager : more than 3 years.


Job Description /Attributes

1. Creating , Implementing as well as Updating the project Plans and Schedules for the project
2. Preparing Project Reports for the Management and stakeholders
3. Controlling and Monitoring the Progress of the project.
4. Laisioning with Staff of Engineering, Procurement, Construction teams
5. Co-ordination with the vendors and incorporating into the master schedule.
6. Reporting Critical Activities of the project to the Project Manager for work progress
7. Assisting project budget, cash flows , forecasting to the project management team
8. Reporting of slippage activities in project and ensuring for smooth catchup plan of the project
9. Preparing Extension of time(EOT) and delay analysis as well claims
10. Preparing Management Information System reports(MIS)
11. Preparing Monthly,weekly S-curves and Histograms for Cost, Progress, % complete , Project Man-hours and Resources
12. Preparing what if scenerio of delayed in schedule for completion of the project
13. Determining the Formats,level of frequency of reporting and its system for the client
14. preparing safety and environmental control in accordance with project risk analysis
15 Reviewing and assisting in preparing tender document related to project schedule.



IT Skills :

1. Possess sound knowledge of Primavera P6, Microsoft Office, Microsoft Project software at an advanced level.

2. Possess strong knowledge of planning tools such as Primevera P6, Microsoft Project with the ability to implement in construction 

techniques and
sequencing of the activities in the project.




Kindly assist me for the skills assessment body as well the ANZSCO code for my profession, so the i can start my skills assessment.


Regards
Asif


----------



## vinaykanth (May 8, 2016)

Hi,

Iwant to know about jobs availability in Australia . Basically I am a civil engineer,and I did masters in structural specialization. Holding of 14 yrs of professional experience in the execution of infrastructure projects majorly bridges both in india and GCC .

Could any body please let me know about the job openings to my profile. 

vinaykanth.


----------



## Viran (May 8, 2016)

*Getting jobs not easy*



Mohammed mOhsin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am basically a civil enginner having 3 yrs past experience as site engineer and 4 yrs present experience as Quantity Surveyor. All the experience has been gained by working in the middle east. (Dubai, Qatar and presently Bahrain). I have applied for Australian Visa (as skilled Independent,Subclass 175). My skills assessment has been completed and i have been certified as a Civil Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
As immigrant myself who has been here for the past 12 years here's my advise.

I know you must be exited to come to Australia. But the realities of living here are very different. Engineering jobs are very hard to come by especially for those from overseas. There are Australian qualified engineers/ new graduates without jobs. People from overseas find it 6-times more difficult find jobs compared to Australian. Do you get what I mean?

The qualifications you have and the number of degrees etc mean nothing here. People who get jobs find them through networking, recommendations, contacts etc. To do that either you should have been in Australia for many years or you must have parents or friends here who have high level contacts.

Most people who come from the Indian sub-continent think their degrees will get them far. The reality is even after applying for 100 jobs, you may not get even one interview. I have a Pakistani friend at work who is 38 years and has been working as an IT manager for 10 years. He is also looking for a better job but has not been able to get even an interview after 6 months of searching. The only reason he is still working at our company is because he has a house mortgage to pay. Otherwise he says he will go back to Pakistan.

You have a much better future if you remain in your own country. Don't believe what migrant agents say about Australia having plenty of job opportunities. There are no jobs here with high unemployment. Most jobs are going overseas to China and other cheaper countries. Even car manufacturing is dead in Australia. Ford, Holden and Toyota will be closing down their plants in Melbourne and Adelaide and moving to Thailand and South Korea.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Viran said:


> Hi Mate,
> As immigrant myself who has been here for the past 12 years here's my advise.
> 
> I know you must be exited to come to Australia. But the realities of living here are very different. Engineering jobs are very hard to come by especially for those from overseas. There are Australian qualified engineers/ new graduates without jobs. People from overseas find it 6-times more difficult find jobs compared to Australian. Do you get what I mean?
> ...


Hi Viran,

I do agree with you ,but what about business?

I am also a civil engineer and waiting for grant since 23/02/2016!

I know about job market over there in Australia ,people ,especially from IT which is more in demand ,have been waiting for ages for a job !

However I am planning to do some business in Australia.(example -Restaurant business)

Do you have any ideas about restaurant business and how much I suppose to invest in it to open a small cafeteria like that .....

I look forward to hearing something from you!


----------

